# How many snails is too many?



## PineappleRain

Oh my goodness, but I've gone crazy nuts over apple snails...!

So I was wondering--how many apple snails is "too many"? I know the bioload they lend to a tank is different than that of a fish. Right now I've got the following in a 20gal long:

-6 platies (one more that will be added in from a fry tank when it's big enough, the only one that survived from a surprise batch of fry)
-1 molly
-1 fancy guppy
-1 cory catfish
-3 apple snails

(Note... the molly, guppy, and catfish are loners because I'm really interested in platies only now, and the others of their kinds have already passed on.)

Now the thing is that I know snails are different from fish, like I said, so I don't know if it's feasible for me to add any more snails or if I should just leave it as it is. They're just so darn cute!  So I had to know if I could let myself indulge in the "snail bug" any more.


----------



## jbrown5217

Well you are right snails are not fish, but the same general rules apply. I have 1 mystery snail myself and I love him, their mouths are silly.

Anywho, there isn't really a "too many" it all just depends on what your tank can hold. Since they are algae eaters you will have to supplement them with algae wafers if you have a lot of them. From the looks of what fish you have you might be a bit overstocked. This is of course only going by the 1" per gallon rule (which I know is somewhat flawed).

I would suggest giving your cory, guppy, and molly to your lfs or another owner who is looking for some more since you seem to only be interested in platies and snails.

My suggestion for ya, I wouldn't recommend adding anymore snails especially since you are adding another platy when he gets to be full grown, and I would just be worried about the stress on the fish and snails. Also give your molly, guppy, and cory to your lfs.


----------



## PineappleRain

Thanks so much for the input and advise.  I appreciate it very much!


----------



## susankat

Don't be surprised when the snails lay eggs above the water level then you will have lots of babies. To many snails can easily make your water condition go bad, especially in a small tank.


----------



## PineappleRain

I'm fine with the eggs and willing to cull them or find new homes for them. ^^ I've had snails in the past, just never been quite so crazy over them before!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

I believe i've read somewhere that 1 snail for every 2.5 gal. is ok as long as your bioload can handle it, but like susankat said, they most definetly will lay eggs if you have male and female, usually they need alteast 2 inches of open area above the water for them to lay egg clutches, the clutches themselves could be anywhere from 100-400 eggs and the snails themselves can live from 1-3 years so yea, they can over populate a tank very quickly if you dont keep an eye on em, hope that helps alittle lol, i see why you like em so much, i have one gold incan and he scoots along all over the place, I swear he can smell the piece of algae wafer i put in there for him every few days cause he always zips right over to it wherever he is, he looks like a little vacuum cleaner hahaha


----------

